# DIALER-Ab ... zahlen oder streiten?



## Anonymous (14 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
mein Schwesterlein hat sich einen Dailer eingfangen, bevor sie es bemerkt hat, hatte sich das Ding schon verbunden und danach gleich nochmal (jeweils nur ein paar sek.). Nun stehen 60€ mehr auf der Rechnung.

Zu den Daten: 

Einwahlnummer: 090090001243
lt. RegTP ein "legaler" Dailer der Firma Intexus. 
Leider verlangen diese [] auch "nur" 30€ pro Einwahl.
Meine Schwester kann sich nicht mehr erinnern auf welcher Seite das Ding war. 

Bei Google findet man unter: 090090001243 und Intexus so einiges, die scheinen also sehr vielen Leuten übel mitzuspielen.


Wie stehen die Chancen den Betrag erfolgreich anzufechten? Lohnt es Wiederspruch einzulegen und den Betrag zurück zu halten? Hat schon wer Erfahrungen ob und wie diese Intexus-Bude in Allianz mit dem Rosa-Riesen ihre Ansprüche durchboxt?

Vielen Dank

.:atomphil:.

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Januar 2005)

Probier´s einfach mal mit diesem Thread, da erfährst Du so allerlei:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6036

Zu Intexus dürfte die Suchfunktion auch eine ganze Menge ausspucken. Es kann zwar sein, dass die Nummern nicht übereinstimmen, aber die Probleme sind dieselben. Mit Intexus würde Deine Schwester im Normalfall nicht in Berührung kommen, da die Telekom diese "Services" in eigenem Namen berechnet und einfordert.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Januar 2005)

Immer wieder gern genommen:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Probier´s einfach mal mit diesem Thread, da erfährst Du so allerlei:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6036
> 
> Zu Intexus dürfte die Suchfunktion auch eine ganze Menge ausspucken. Es kann zwar sein, dass die Nummern nicht übereinstimmen, aber die Probleme sind dieselben. Mit Intexus würde Deine Schwester im Normalfall nicht in Berührung kommen, da die Telekom diese "Services" in eigenem Namen berechnet und einfordert.



ja ich habe nun auch schon zwei abende hier und in anderen foren gelesen. nur leider habe ich noch keinen (für nichtjuristen geeigneten) leitfaden gefunden wie ich vorgehen soll. 
hat sich schon jamd erfolgreich gewehrt? verklagen die meine schwester wegen 60€?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Januar 2005)

1.  wie sollen wir das erkennen können, anhand von null Informationen von dir, was es für ein Dialer war und wie deine Schwester am PC vorgegangen ist. Hellsehen kann hier leider keiner.

2. Hast du alle Tips bekommen, die wir dir geben dürfen. 

3. Einzelfallberatung ist verboten (Rechtsberatungsgesetz)

4. Wenn du alle Tips befolgt hast ( Datensicherung ) kannst du einen Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens aufsuchen und ihm auch die Tips hier zeigen.
ER kann und darf dir dann deine Chancen erläutern.  WIR nicht.

5. Wenn du alle Tips (erste Hilfe usw.) befolgt hast und dazu dann noch Spezielle Fragen hast, dann können wir dir evtl. weiterhelfen. Aber so globale Aussagen wie du sie hier haben möchtest, helfen dir nicht wirklich, da keiner deine Situation ausreichend kennt und dir wohlmöglich falsche Vorhersagen macht weil er nicht weis, das z.B. deine Schwester alles gelesen hat und sich klar war, das der Zugang was kostet. 
Erfolgreich waren viele aber ebenso viele nicht. Es wurden Leute wegen weniger verklagt aber auch viele wegen viel mehr Geld nicht.

6.  mein Tip aus dem was du bisher geschrieben hast, wende dich erst einmal freundlich an dein TK-Unternehmen, schilder die Situation und sagen denen das 2-3 Sek doch keine 30 Euro Wert sein können (du schriebst paar und das sind für mich so wenige Sekunden) vielleicht sagen die das auch und erlassen dir das Geld aus Kulanz. Auch das ist schon vorgekommen....


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

Also ein Bißchen mehr zu dem Fall. Datensicherung konnt ich bis jetzt nochnicht machen, weil meine Schwester mit ihrem Notebook nicht hier in der Stadt studiert und ich deshalb den Rechner nicht bei mir habe. Wird aber ganz sicher gemacht, wenn Sie mal wieder da ist. Der Dailer scheint auch noch drauf zu sein, denn sie berichtete mir von erneuten Verbindungsversuchen die aber diesmal erfolgreich vom SmartSurfer, den sie immer zur einwahl benutzt, abgeblockt wurden.

An die Seite auf der sie sich das Biest eingefangen hat kann sie sich nicht mehr erinnern, nur das sie auf google nach gedichten gesucht hat. Also kommen hunterte in Frage, denn wenn man gedichte bei google eingibt rekrutieren sich fast alle suchergebnisse auf den ersten Trefferseiten aus "Dailerfallen". 
Sie hat dann wohl bei einer dieser Seiten "OK" eingetipp, ohne das zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Folgen (Kosten) ersichtlich waren. Die nachfolgenden PopUps hat sie wohl alle verneint. Trotzdem hat dieser Dailer versucht eine Verbindung aufzubauen, meine Schwester hat schnell das Kabel gezogen ... Verbindungszeit laut Rechnung: 4 sek.
Danach hat sich beim nächsten Mal als meine Schwester in Netz wollte der Dailer wieder (ungefragt) eine Verbindung aufgebaut. Leider hat sie dies erst nach 1min 53 sek (laut Rechnung) bemerkt und getrennt.

Weiter hat sie sich wohl auch keine Gedanken gemacht, bis zur neuerlichen Telekomrechnung. Nun soll sie für diese zwei Verbindungen zur 09009001243, die sie nicht wollte und auch nicht wissentlich aufgebaut hat insgesamt 60€ zahlen. 

Sie hat mich um Rat gebeten und um den zu erbringen und mir das weitere Vorgehen zu überlegen informiere ich mich jetzt. 

Wie seht ihr das, ist ein Wiederspruch bei dieser Sachlage sinnvoll? Was entstehen bei Niederlage für kosten und wie hoch sind die?


----------



## BenTigger (15 Januar 2005)

Auf jeden Fall würde ich erstmal das TK-Unternehmen ansprechen und das so schildern. Vielleicht hilft das ja schon. bei den 4 Sek. stehen die Chancen nicht schlecht. Auch vor Gericht.  Dann den Dialer sichern und begutachten, ob er sich weiterhin so verhält und das z.B. Filmen. Das dann auch dem TK-Unternehmen mitteilen, das er sich automatisch versucht einzuwählen. Dann sind auch die Chancen für die 1,53 Min. Verbindung nicht unübel, um daraus von einer Zahlung befreit zu werden. Stellt sich das TK-Unternehmen jedoch Quer, dann eben entscheiden, ob Zahlen oder RA aufsuchen.

Der erste Einspruch der Rechnung ( schriftlicher Einspruch ist wichtig als Nachweis) kostet jedenfalls nicht mehr als die normale Rechnung. Erst wenn dann nicht gezahlt wird, könnten Mahngebühren anfallen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2005)

Um mich nicht dauern wiederholen zu müssen, könnte atomohil > HIER < auch nochmal nachlesen. Die Nummer selbst spielt dabei keine so wichtige Rolle.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise,
ich habe anhand des Musterschreibens jetzt folgenden Brief verfaßt: 




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> die von Ihnen mit Rechnung vom 11.01.05 geforderten Verbindungsentgelte, entstanden am 17.12.04, in Höhe von insgesamt  51,63€ zzgl. 16% Umsatzsteuer, wurden allein von einem sog. Internet-Dialer verursacht und gehen nicht auf ein bewusstes und gewolltes Anwählen der Verbindung zurück.
> 
> Im Einzelnen geschah folgendes:
> ...



Was sagt Ihr dazu? So ok oder ein paar unglückliche formulierungen drin?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2005)

Ich würde noch eine technische Überprüfung nach § 16 Abs 1 TKV neben dem Einzelverbindungnachweis fordern.
vgl.: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89778#89778 und http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm#punktD6


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

einzelverbindungsnachweis hat sie sowieso schon, soll sie ihn trotzdem nochmal fordern? Also ändere ich den Satz wie folgt:



> Ich fordere Sie auf, mir unverzüglich die vollständigen Namen und die Anschriften der Betreiber der Rufnummer 090090001243 zukommen zu lassen. Weiterhin verlange ich eine technische Überprüfung nach § 16 TKV.



Ausreichend?


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Januar 2005)

Lieber Gast,

ein bisschen eigenes Risiko musst du schon tragen. Du wirst hier keine komplette Vorgabe erhalten, mit welchen Formulierungen du wie da stehst - bei weiteren Unsicherheiten wirst du den Anwalt deines Vertrauens bemühen müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2005)

... so sie hat das nun so verschickt ... mal sehn wie sich die sache weiter entwickelt. vielleicht haben wir ja auch glück und die 090090001243 ist bei der nächsten verbotsrunde mit dabei.

ich dank euch jedenfalls


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

*antwort der t-com*

Meine Schwester hat nun das Schreiben an die T-Com geschickt und die Rechnung um den strittigen Betrag gekürzt. Darauf erfolgte eine Mahnung der T-Com und nun noch folgende Stellungnahme:



> Sehr geehrte Frau ...,
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 17. 01. 2005
> 
> Ihrem Wunsch, die in Ihrer Rechnung aufgeführten Verbindungen zum Service PRS (Premium Rate Service) zu überprüfen, sind wir gerne nachgekommen.
> ...




Wie sollte man sich jetzt weiter verhalten? Einspruch gegen die Mahnung einlegen? Oder besser unter Vorbehalt zahlen?

   .:atomphil:.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Februar 2005)

Von mir - da du ja weiterhin keine zusätzlichen Infos geben willst - hiermit zum letzten Mal:

*Zum Anwalt gehen!*

Eine Erstberatung kostet dich weniger als den Rechnungsbetrag - so viel kann man in die geliebte Schwester doch mal investieren, wenn man sonst keine Lust zur Tätigkeit entfalten möchte, oder?!


----------



## Plattenputzer (10 Februar 2005)

Nur so ne Idee: (Vielleicht erzähl ich auch Blödsinn)
Wenn dieser Rechner tatsächlich noch die Angewohnheit hat, sich ungewollt einwählen zu wollen, dann ab damit zur Polizei und denen das "live" vorführen.


----------



## Qoppa (10 Februar 2005)

*Re: antwort der t-com*



			
				atomphil schrieb:
			
		

> T-Com schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Sofern Sie jedoch vermuten, dass sich bei Ihnen evtl. ein Dialer entweder automatisch installiert hat bzw. nicht bereits vor dem Verbindungsaufbau auf die anfallenden Kosten hingewiesen hat, weisen wir Sie vorsorglich darauf hin, dass der Kunde hierfür nach den bisher von der Rechtssprechung entwickelten Grundsätzen in der Beweispflicht ist.


Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch.

Siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4163

und unzählige Urteile bei
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

Aber Du mußt es schon selbst entscheiden, ob Du das durchziehen willst oder nicht. Um keine unnötigen Kosten einzugehen, kannst Du ja erst mal abwarten, ob die Telekom wirklich ernst machen will (-> Mahnbescheid).


----------

